# R.I.P Bailey



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey guys, well my trainer at my lesson barn told me Bailey had to be put down on Tuesday, it's so sad because this is the second school horse to be put down this year, sigh. He was one of the sweetest horses, he taught all the little kids how to ride, and he's the one that helped me get most of my confidence back after a terrible fall. He brings smiles to all little kids that ride him, I just can't believe he's finally gone, I just miss Bailey (and Prof the other school horse that died earlier this year) These photo's your taken in May this year. Ignore me please.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He was gorgeous, so sorry to hear about his passing. :-( How old was he?


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> He was gorgeous, so sorry to hear about his passing. :-( How old was he?


He's 26, which is pretty old for a draft, but he didn't dye of old age, It's really hard to explain, it was caused by a possom, and Bailey started getting paralyzed in his back, and started walking side ways, and he couldn't eat or drink, and he could stand, so they finally put him down.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The disease is called EPM, if you were wondering and wanted to research it. It's a protozoan found in possum feces. Generally treatable, but costly and involved, with no guarantee of a rideable horse at the end.


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

^^^Yes, that's what is it, thanks, I totally forgot what it was.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I had to help my vet put a horse down that got that same disease. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Poor guy  my thoughts are with you. I lost a horse today, so I know exactly what you're feeling. Hugs to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks guys.<3


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

We lost a rescue horse to the same thing in august. So sorry for you and sarahann. Its a horrible thing to lose one your so close to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

